

Android StackExchange error page - portman
http://android.stackexchange.com/error

======
51Cards
I thought the video was sped up for much of it. The person inside the Android
suit has had wayyy too much caffeine. (which of course makes it even more
fitting on a developer site error page)

------
bradleyland
Something about that dancing robot crossed over in to the uncanny valley for
me. The strange part is, I can't tell why. It's not like it looks human in any
way. Maybe it's because it appears to move in such an unnatural way. The
physics of a short-legged, walking trashcan means it shouldn't move the way it
does. Interesting how our brains can make these types of evaluations on such a
low level.

------
thiagofm
I imagine how hard it's to dance inside that stuff.

Thumbs up for that crazy person.

